# Is this what it is supposed to look like?



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

Im sorry everyone for the upside down picture. I dont know why it did that. So i watched a video on knitting and wanted to try my hand at it with a new yarn i just purchased. I am trying to do just a basic scarf for now. First of all the needles are WAY to long but they didnt have any shorter ones at hobby lobby in the 5mm size but basically is this how it is supposed to look though?


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

Here is an up close shot of it. I know the sides are not great lol its my tension i can tell from crocheting.


----------



## Milotian (Jan 12, 2017)

You are on your way to a very nice scarf. Good job.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

That's exactly what garter stitch looks like (all knit stitches on each side). You've got it!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Practise make perfect.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

I wish my first project looked that nice, LOL. for nice edges, you might try slipping the first stitch.


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

All depends on whether you are willing to live with the mistakes that I see on the left side and top right side. I know you are learning and congratulations for your effort, but if it were mine, I would rip it out and start over and on the restart assess the garment for mistakes every 2 rows before proceeding.


----------



## MsHeirloom (Mar 18, 2011)

Great job! you have a knitting career ahead of you!!!


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yea i def dont want it to look crappy now that i have a feel for it more so im going to rip it out and start over see how the next start goes. I now know though i dont need a tail that is 2 feet long like the lady on the video said lol def shortening that.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't see any obvious holes but it does appear that you might be adding stitches ...count ...when I was first starting I sometimes managed to split a stitch and then would treat it as two as I knit the return row. Markers every 10 or 20 stitches makes it easy to check for that...or dropping a stitch...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Your are doing a great job!!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

your fabric is laying perfectly flat and lovely....the yarn is gorgeous and I would agree with several of your commentors....use this first part as a practice, unravel and begin again now that your stitch has loosened up. Here are some techniques that might add to your scarf's appearance:

1. Like babsbarb mentioned, slip the first st and knit the last st on every row (the last st is automatic for garter, so no problem there). This gives you a pretty 'chain' look up both sides that is nice when edges will show.

2. When casting on, use the outside yarn and the center pull yarn and tie together....that way you will do the cast on with exactly the right amount of yarn every time without any waste. When your cast on row is done, just clip the outside yarn about 4 inches long, (weave in later). I do all my longtail cast ons this way now and I learned it here on KP after 50 or so years of knitting. Just slip knot (just the regular way to begin longtail), cast on the correct number of sts and drop the outside. I do NOT count the knotted st as a st. After knitting over one row and back to it, I pull out the knot and just go from there, so don't count it as you cast on.

3. Really try to relax as you cast on (some of this will be automatic as you work, because after beginning, WHICH YOU HAVE DONE BEAUTIFULLY, your tension will naturally loosen up, which you can already see) so that the cast on row is a bit looser. Garter st is a lovely st that is not used enough, in my opinion. It lays beautifully flat (especially with the slipped first st...edges will not ruffle), has an allover texture, so your yarn really gets to show off, is reversible, so perfect for scarves and is perfect for children's sweaters since it 'gives' a lot more and is therefore wearable for more months before being outgrown. 

4. I also agree with tootsie and count, count count..... a marker every 10 sts makes a mistake really easy to find because one section will suddenly have 9 or 11 sts and you can find what you did. After a few inches if you have located the split sts or the picked up sts....you will know what to look for and you can remove the markers if you feel confident. I leave my markers in (because right now I am doing a sweater with 200 sts...it takes seconds to count by 10s with my markers to make sure I have not picked up a st here or there...but I wouldn't count rows with this many sts very often without the markers.....markers are your friends). 

5. Remind yourself that you are having fun... we all get so tied up in 'perfection' that sometimes we forget to relax and enjoy our knitting/crochet. Your yarn is beautiful, your sts are really nice for a beginner, so just give yourself a do-over and settle down for a nice long scarf.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I am impressed by your knitting. Follow the tips that deemail gave you. 
Even with something a simple as a garter stitch scarf, it would help to add a lifeline every 10 rows. That way, if you find a mistake, or just don't like the appearance of one of your rows, you can rip back to the lifeline row and try again. 
Adding a lifeline: thread a yarn needle with some cotton thread (I use size 5 crochet cotton) and run the thread through each stitch on your completed row. Leave the thread there, and remember where you inserted it. (This will come in handy when you learn more intricate knitting.) 
To re-insert the needle, just follow the crochet thread as it goes into the stitch, so your stitches will be oriented properly.
It might be interesting to insert a lineline each day, where you can see your improvement as you go along.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

lkb850 said:


> I am impressed by your knitting. Follow the tips that deemail gave you.
> Even with something a simple as a garter stitch scarf, it would help to add a lifeline every 10 rows. That way, if you find a mistake, or just don't like the appearance of one of your rows, you can rip back to the lifeline row and try again.
> Adding a lifeline: thread a yarn needle with some cotton thread (I use size 5 crochet cotton) and run the thread through each stitch on your completed row. Leave the thread there, and remember where you inserted it. (This will come in handy when you learn more intricate knitting.)
> To re-insert the needle, just follow the crochet thread as it goes into the stitch, so your stitches will be oriented properly.
> It might be interesting to insert a lineline each day, where you can see your improvement as you go along.


what a good idea.... after a bit you won't feel like you need a lifeline on such a simple project...but of course, it's the perfect project to practice lifelining on so you will be comfortable with that process when you are beginning a lace or complex stitch...I've never had my beginners use one, but it is the perfect place to practice. You can look up lifelines for a variety of techniques, but I would do what was suggested...thread and yarn needle after the fact. What a good idea to leave them in so you can see your progress daily...so important for beginning knitters. Thanks, lkb...adding another tip to my students' arsenal...


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

I did not purchase any stich markers because when i crochet i dont use them i just keep following along. But with that being said i ripped it out and started over i have counted now every row. What can i use for now for a marker and how do they work? Sorry everyone for my ignorance. Then also ok im sorry again excuse my ignorance what does it mean to do a slip stich on the end and beginning to make the edges look nice? Im sorry for all the questions how do you do this?


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

On the needles being too long, you can use circular needles just like you do straight ones, just get the size you need either 24" or 32" those measurements include the needle tips and the cord.

You just turn it around and knit each row like you do with straights but without all that length sticking out.

If you get interchangeable tips, then you can get the cables in different lengths to accommodate more stitches.

Try looking around at www.handsomefibers.com at the needles, they have sales all the time and I think shipping is free.

All that said, just keep knitting you are doing a great job. Your tension will work out as you get more used to knitting.


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

Ok this is the second go round. Look better?


----------



## Butterfly53 (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks more even on the sides. I'm wondering if you still haven't added a stitch or two. . . Also, When I teach knitting, I recommend that one does the cast on and bind off with needles of one or two sizes larger than the ones you plan to use for the body of the project--change to the smaller needles when starting the first knit row (after the cast on) and use the larger needle when doing the bind off row. This plus slipping the first stitch of each row will give you a more squared look at the beginning and up the sides. . .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lots of good advice here. Looks good, keep going.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Stitch markers LOLOL
Well I have lovely sets that I paid about $10 a set. Never use them
And I have a cup filled with paper clips and small plastic curtain rings. USE THESE ALL THE TIME


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

Looking good....keep practicing.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

You can use anything for a stitch marker. Some of us use a piece of yarn and either lay it across the row and it just kind of weaves in and out. Or small rubber bands, or pieces of drinking straw. The list is endless. I would suggest you checking out videos. We all have a favorite or 2, mine go to is http://verypink.com/blog/
to slip a stitch, you transfer the stitch from the left to the right needle, without knitting the stitch.
The 2nd one looks much nicer. I am a counter. I count EVERY stitch on EVERY row. Just my thing, LOL.
Best of luck.♥


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Ok this is the second go round. Look better?


Yes, it's looking lots better - at least on the side shown.

What no one has mentioned is a small detail about 'slipping' the first stitch. 
If you slip it as though to knit, I think you then need to purl the last stitch. 
If you slip it as though to purl, you *must* pass the yarn from front to back _*between*_ the needle tips, and knit the last stitch. 
The aim of this slipping is to give you a smooth chain edge - very much like the top edge of crochet.

Since you already know how to crochet, may I suggest you use the crochet hook cast on? It will give your bottom edge the same appearance as the slipped-stitch selvedge and the usual cast off - all smooth chains.

Happy knitting!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

If you have a JoAnn's nearby they seem to have a better selection of knitting needles.
A good "learn to knit/help" book is also good to have in your library for quick access.
Your knitting looks very good...


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Butterfly53 said:


> Looks more even on the sides. I'm wondering if you still haven't added a stitch or two. . . Also, When I teach knitting, I recommend that one does the cast on and bind off with needles of one or two sizes larger than the ones you plan to use for the body of the project--change to the smaller needles when starting the first knit row (after the cast on) and use the larger needle when doing the bind off row. This plus slipping the first stitch of each row will give you a more squared look at the beginning and up the sides. . .


Thanks for sharing your knowledge. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, it's looking lots better - at least on the side shown.
> 
> What no one has mentioned is a small detail about 'slipping' the first stitch.
> If you slip it as though to knit, I think you then need to purl the last stitch.
> ...


Love all that Knowledge.


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

I use safety pins as markers.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

your doing a great job

you are not as you said ignorant. you are trying to learn.

I used this website quite often, there is a lot of great information and lots of videos that might be helpful to you.

https://www.knittinghelp.com

keep up the good work


----------



## rsteven217 (Oct 15, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, it's looking lots better - at least on the side shown.
> 
> What no one has mentioned is a small detail about 'slipping' the first stitch.
> If you slip it as though to knit, I think you then need to purl the last stitch.
> ...


----------



## knit-knit (Aug 22, 2016)

You are on your way! Good job!


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

Tootsie said:


> I don't see any obvious holes but it does appear that you might be adding stitches ...count ...when I was first starting I sometimes managed to split a stitch and then would treat it as two as I knit the return row. Markers every 10 or 20 stitches makes it easy to check for that...or dropping a stitch...


I agree, it does look like it's growing. This is very common when learning. Get in the good habit of counting every row. Your actual knitting looks good though. Keep up the good work!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would say that if you choose to stay with knitting, you will only want long needles or even circulars. The piece that you show looks as if you have got the idea and are on your way. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Maplelkknitter (Dec 19, 2013)

That is what it should look like and the length of your needles appears to be correct. Keep knitting and enjoy!


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol relax its ok use wate yarn that you have left over if any or safety pins or elastics. Hope that helps..


----------



## mossstitch (Nov 6, 2013)

I was taught by my mother who was a terrific knitter ,to ALWAYS slip the first stitch . It's especially important if you are going to have a seam afterwards . If you slip the first stitch on every row you will have nice little loops to pick up for the seam .


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

0h my!!! TMI!!! I am surprised you haven't put it down by now. Sorry, but I think simple answers are better. You are doing great now, so just keep going! Oh, I hardly ever use markers. ????


----------



## TheresaMary (Oct 30, 2016)

deemail said:


> your fabric is laying perfectly flat and lovely....the yarn is gorgeous and I would agree with several of your commentors....use this first part as a practice, unravel and begin again now that your stitch has loosened up. Here are some techniques that might add to your scarf's appearance:
> 
> 1. Like babsbarb mentioned, slip the first st and knit the last st on every row (the last st is automatic for garter, so no problem there). This gives you a pretty 'chain' look up both sides that is nice when edges will show.
> 
> ...


The above is a good example of what a wonderful, sharing community this is. Good advice and deserved compliments, along with tips for the future.

Also you have the right attitude!

You will learn what works for you. For a lot of people (me included) markers are a good way to keep count and relax more. You'll see if they help you.

Ps I can tell you that whenever I am trying a new pattern, I always seem to start at least twice. One ripping-out-and starting over seems to be the way I learn!


----------



## Dorotxy (Jun 27, 2017)

Don't be discouraged by the suggestions to rip out and start over. You are doing a great job for a first project and even we greatly experienced knitters often rip out a new pattern at least once. Lace is the tricky one for me to nail on first run.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

You've got the hang of it, just practice.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Great beginnings! You don't need to purchase stitch markers. Lots of us use small loops of scrap yarn. Just tie it into small circles and slip on the needled between stitches- every 10 stitches for example. It helps you to keep your count. Some patterns will tell you where to place guess markers.


----------



## Bev'sAfgans (Apr 11, 2017)

I am a crocheter and have started to use stitch markers alot at end of rows ,keeps them straight especially on,yarn that is hard to see stitches,and like suggested every so many stitches for the same reason for counting,have learned so much here.My mother taught tried to teach me to knit and can do the basics and the one thing I have never forgot is to slip first stitch,just move to other needle with out doing any thing,always makes a beautiful edge,thank-you for making me think of my mom miss her has been over 41 years.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

You have been given a lot of good advice. I would also rip out and start again. Most of it looks really good and you will soon learn to see what is out of place. Congrats on taking up knitting. It will become as natural as crochet when you get moving along.
I have to laugh at the concern of length of needles. . . it really doesn't make any difference as long as right number of stitches fit on. I started to learn in H.S. I got the longest as possible as I thought that I got more for my money if they were all the same price. (We had next to nothing) I learned that I could hold needle under my arm or wedged in the chair and knit quite quickly. Happy Knitting


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Great work. It does look like you are adding stitches though. This happens when you come to the end of you row, see a stitch that seems to be too loose and solve it by pulling the yarn over the needle to tighten. That makes 2 loops where there should be one. When you turn your work to knit back, and work both loops, you have add a stitch.

Counting stitches is the way to avoid this. Ignore the looseness of the stitch (since it doesn't have a sister stitch on both sides to keep tension, it looks too loose). As you work upwards, this will even out. Just keep your tension even. Over time and practice, this will no longer be a problem.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Good job for first try. I agree I like shorter needles for scarves. You might even try circular, just turn around at end of row and go back on the other side, or even 8" DPNs......


----------



## kendknitter (Jul 3, 2016)

Such great advice!



deemail said:


> your fabric is laying perfectly flat and lovely....the yarn is gorgeous and I would agree with several of your commentors....use this first part as a practice, unravel and begin again now that your stitch has loosened up. Here are some techniques that might add to your scarf's appearance:
> 
> 1. Like babsbarb mentioned, slip the first st and knit the last st on every row (the last st is automatic for garter, so no problem there). This gives you a pretty 'chain' look up both sides that is nice when edges will show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Here is an up close shot of it. I know the sides are not great lol its my tension i can tell from crocheting.


Your tension looks very good for a first project. You have made a great start. You might have added about three stitches along the way but that's not unusual for beginners. I was at my local yarn shop yesterday for a knit together and there was a woman who joined us learning to knit and she got confused at the beginning of each row. She might have wrapped her yarn around the first stitch and rather than take that loop off--knitted it again.

You're doing a great job.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

And jrowe, if you find your cast-on is too tight you may find that casting on over two needles - it can be the one you plan to use and a smaller one or - if it works better for you, the two you plan to use. Then you can snug your yarn up to the needles without worrying that your cast on is too tight to match the rest of your project.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

Do you still have the same number of stitches you started with? It appears to be flaring a bit.
Edit: didn't see the do over before I posted. Second go looks good.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Good start but I see a couple of mistakes that just jump out. If I were you I'd rip it out now and start over, but your knitting stitches look good


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

If that is your first attempt at knitting, you show a great deal of promise. Keep practicing. We'd love to see your completed scarf. We always welcome new knitters.


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I think your tension looks quite good except on the one edge--as others said, a slip stitch at the beginning of each row will help. It looks like there may be a dropped stitch at the top just past half way and one other spot with some kind of mistake, but wow. For your first knitting, it looks really good. I think part of your problem is the very long needles. Once yo get a pair that are more comfortable (maybe use a circular needle as a pair of straights) you will find it easier to manage. When I was teaching my grandson, when he made a mistake I would tell him it was a design element. I didn't want him to get frustrated as I believe when you are learning something it should be all about enjoying while getting the hang of it. So unless you are a perfectionist, just keep knitting till it starts to feel comfortable and natural. Then you can move on.


----------



## Kathleen1945 (Apr 27, 2011)

Garter stitch does show off a lovely yarn, but in my personally disappointing experience it also exposes uneven tension. No matter what I do I can't make my garter stitch project look even, and I've been knitting a long time. My question is will garter stitch even out over time - with wear and laundering, for example? Can that be my lifeline with garter stitch? There are so many beautiful garter stitch projects I'd love to try. (I'm a continental knitter if that is relevant.)


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Many congratulations with your knitting. Starting again was brave but exactly the right thing to do. Your garter stitch scarf is looking good. You've had loads of useful advice from KPers with a wealth of experience who just love to share it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Here is an up close shot of it. I know the sides are not great lol its my tension i can tell from crocheting.


That is a great start for garter stitch. Although I can spot a couple of spots where a stitch was "missed"... it got slipped without actually working it. Even after as long as I have been knitting, I still have that happen from time to time. The way to fix it..on the very next row is to note exactly how a stitch is oriented on the left hand needle... if one of your stitches is oriented in the opposite direction of the rest of the stitches (leading leg on opposite side of the needle from remaining stitches) ... you need to pick up the bar that is sitting behind your work... and actually put it through the stitch that is on the needle, then make the current row stitch on that same stitch. Since I do a lot of knitting at meetings, or watching TV, not looking at the work all the time, I "miss" a stitch sometimes...and notice on the very next row that the stitch is not "right" ... and I can easily make the repair and go on from there. I can even "feel" the stitch that is not situated "right" when not looking and still catch the mistake.... that comes with lots and lots of practice.


----------



## Scrapdog (Nov 17, 2016)

When casting on no matter what method you use, leave the width of the yarn you are using between stitches. I had been doing this and thought I was pretty smart. Then I ran across an article calling it the German method. It works well to keep from making your cast-on row too tight.


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

Thanks everyone for all of the advice it has def been helpful and a good learning experience i had a couple times i would drop them and the freak out oh no hurry get them back on and hope and pray i got them all back on right. I am going to rip it again and start again i feel more confident now and i am going to try slipping the stitch at the beginning and end now. I will update later today after i restarted again. Thank you all!! ????


----------



## djCharlene (Apr 30, 2017)

You can buy an inexpensive set OR you could use paperclips (most people usually have some in the house). Great start btw.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Great start! Others have mentioned improvements. Keep those questions coming. There are a lot of wonderful folks on this site just waiting to help you along.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Great job


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Only slip the stitch at either the beginning or end stitch, but not both. I slip the first stitch as if to purl and then knit across the row. Also, look for "crochet cast on", like Jessica Jean said. It makes a really pretty cast on for a scarf.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, jrowe, I wish my first effort looked that good.


----------



## AuntieLoof (Mar 23, 2017)

LEE1313 said:


> Stitch markers LOLOL
> Well I have lovely sets that I paid about $10 a set. Never use them
> And I have a cup filled with paper clips and small plastic curtain rings. USE THESE ALL THE TIME


My ninety-year-old neighbor uses bobby pins for crochet stitch markers. She uses the same color she buys for her hair: white. One card lasts her for years.


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

Haha ok got it thanks. Im sorry its a lot of info at first got a little overwhelmed thank you got clarifying that would not have looked good


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh the beauty of unraveling! That's what I doing in the 2 color Brioche cast on This is Labor Day and I'm laboring ,for sure.
I agree that starting over is the best thing to do.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Deemail: I read your comments on technique and want to thank you. They were great. I have never cast on like your explained in #2 and I love it. Isn't KP and KPers great!


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That's exactly what garter stitch looks like (all knit stitches on each side). You've got it!! Keep up the good work.


Well done. Keep going.

:sm24:


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I would rip it out and start over, It appears that you are adding stitches on the right side you have to be careful knitting is not the same as crocheting no extra stitches increase on the turn. I knitting there is no turning stitches per se and it looks like a good first effort. keep trying and in no time you will be an expert knitter.


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I learn so much from other peoples questions and the answers stick in my brain to improve my work even though I've been knitting 55 years. Always something new for me to learn or I am just toooooo old. Keep up the practice as I call it.


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Yea i def dont want it to look crappy now that i have a feel for it more so im going to rip it out and start over see how the next start goes. I now know though i dont need a tail that is 2 feet long like the lady on the video said lol def shortening that.


I suspect you will find it is much easier the second time. I recommend you count your stitches on every row so you know when you have added or lost a stitch. That will keep your scarf even.

Practice practice practice. It's like typing. It's difficult at first, but after a while, your fingers know where to go automatically. Same with tension in knitting.


----------



## jm022643 (Jul 6, 2016)

Except for the dropped stitches it looks like garter stitch. Since you are just learning, this is a good time to learn to fix the dropped stitches.


----------



## byalexis (Apr 6, 2013)

Check your stitches occasionally. It looks like you have two or three more than you started with.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

jvallas said:


> That's exactly what garter stitch looks like (all knit stitches on each side). You've got it!! Keep up the good work.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CindyM (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Are you somehow increasing on the right side? Looks like it's getting wider.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

It's a great start, but I agree that you should take it back to the beginning and start again so that you can as RWC Knits suggests with the 2 row check...sometimes it's hard to get the tension right & there is a st on the 2nd to last row that looks like it wasn't knitted, but we all learned when we first started, so it was great that you asked. I'm sure you will succeed the more you do.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Yup, it looks like a scarf already. Keep on knitting; you're on the way to nailing the garter stitch. Congratulations!
:sm24:


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

deemail said:


> 2. When casting on, use the outside yarn and the center pull yarn and tie together....that way you will do the cast on with exactly the right amount of yarn every time without any waste. When your cast on row is done, just clip the outside yarn about 4 inches long, (weave in later). I do all my longtail cast ons this way now and I learned it here on KP after 50 or so years of knitting. Just slip knot (just the regular way to begin longtail), cast on the correct number of sts and drop the outside. I do NOT count the knotted st as a st. After knitting over one row and back to it, I pull out the knot and just go from there, so don't count it as you cast on.


Deemail, I must be dimwitted today, because I don't quite get how you do this in casting on with the longtail method. Is there a youtube video that demonstrates it? Sorry to be so dumb.


----------



## stitchin' time (Oct 3, 2016)

It's only through questioning that we learn.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

:sm24: :sm02:


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks RWS Knits - I thought I was seeing things when so many folks said "great job, you've got it". I am not of the school that applauds attempts that are not right - you are not really helping people when you are encouraging something that is not right. Correcting can be kind and helpful, as several folks have shown here. I prefer the old days when gold stars meant something. Jrowe0311 obviously has a good attitude when he/she took the correction to heart without a beat. Keep it up kiddo and you will be a good knitter who enjoys making beautiful things!


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

I am glad to get all of the advice, encouragement, and criticism. To me it is all good because I need to know what is right and what is wrong. I have absolutely no idea what I am doing haha. ???? I am excited to do this and start making beautiful things for everyone. Thank you all again for the help because seriously it has helped I can't wait to start being able to do more!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

You are doing just fine!!!You go girl!
julie


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great work, looks awesome ☺


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great work, looks awesome ☺


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

You don't need to buy stitch markers. Make a loop, just big enough to slide easily on your needles. Tie a double knot and clip the ends short. It helps if it is a contrasting color to your yarn. Small rubber bands can also be used.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> 0h my!!! TMI!!! ...


Really? :sm06: :sm18:


----------



## Strickliesel61 (Dec 28, 2014)

Totally agree with you! I hesitated posting a "criticism" ... some people take it way too personal.
Nothing wrong with frogging a project, sometimes multiple times. It'll be worth it in the end!!



shepherd said:


> Thanks RWS Knits - I thought I was seeing things when so many folks said "great job, you've got it". I am not of the school that applauds attempts that are not right - you are not really helping people when you are encouraging something that is not right. Correcting can be kind and helpful, as several folks have shown here. I prefer the old days when gold stars meant something. Jrowe0311 obviously has a good attitude when he/she took the correction to heart without a beat. Keep it up kiddo and you will be a good knitter who enjoys making beautiful things!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glofish said:


> Deemail, I must be dimwitted today, because I don't quite get how you do this in casting on with the longtail method. Is there a youtube video that demonstrates it? Sorry to be so dumb.


To do 'long-tail' cast on, you need two strands of yarn in your hands, right? 
Well, if you run out of the long-tail, you have to rip out and start over, right? 
However, if both strands are coming from the one ball of yarn - one from the inside and one from the outside - you'll never run out of yarn, will you? 
So, tie your slip-knot with both strands, and do your long-tail cast-on, not counting that slip-knot as one of the stitches. When you've got all your stitches cast on, snip the yarn that does _not_ go over the needle, and you're on your way. When you knit back to the slip-knot, do not knit it. Just slip it off the needle and pull to undo it, leaving both ends dangling until you reach the point of weaving in tails.

Makes any more sense now?

For what it's worth, I rarely use the long tail cast on, since I finally understood how to do the crochet hook cast on. In fact, I like it so much, I even use it instead of a foundation chain for crochet projects! I'm sure someone who does crochet only would wonder what in heck I'm doing if they saw me beginning an afghan with a knitting needle full of stitches in one hand and a crochet hook in the other as I work the first row! No one ever sees me though, since I get that first row done before leaving the house. :sm17:


----------



## Jrowe0311 (Aug 31, 2017)

It does not offend me. How else is anyone supposed to learn? I hate all of the politically correctness in this world right now. It's a shame you have to worry about hurting someones feelings over telling then if something is right or not. Please do not be scared to tell me.



Strickliesel61 said:


> Totally agree with you! I hesitated posting a "criticism" ... some people take it way too personal.
> Nothing wrong with frogging a project, sometimes multiple times. It'll be worth it in the end!!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

That is a great start on your sample. If you choose to frog it and make a scarf, it would be easier next time. Consider casting on with a size 6 needle and then working it off in the five using the size five throughout the remainder of the project. That way your case on edge won't be as tight and your rows are more even . Slipping the first stitch of each row and knitting the last stitch of each row, will give you a perfect edge. Have fun!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Looking good,keep at it,looking forward to seeing scarf when finished.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Ok this is the second go round. Look better?


Looks good ☺


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Keep gong, you are on your way!


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Good advice from Grandmaknitstoo!


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> Practise make perfect.


Ditto- Looking like you've got it. Just keep practicing. :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Ok this is the second go round. Look better?


Wow yes- my you will be a pro in no time. :sm01:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Thanks everyone for all of the advice it has def been helpful and a good learning experience i had a couple times i would drop them and the freak out oh no hurry get them back on and hope and pray i got them all back on right. I am going to rip it again and start again i feel more confident now and i am going to try slipping the stitch at the beginning and end now. I will update later today after i restarted again. Thank you all!! ????


don't slip the last stitch. slip the first stitch and purl the last stitch. ( or knit the last stitch) But, don't slip the last stitch, just the first. :sm24:


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

You 'are' doing great. Yes, criticism is good because you need to know your mistakes and how to fix them or how to do something different or better. But, truly your doing great. Practice makes perfect. Practice, practice, practice. I love KP! Everyone is so helpful. ( well, most anyway. There are a few snarky ones, sorry to say. Just so you know).
I read something somewhere that said that no matter how long we lived we still will not have learned everything there is to know about knitting. Isn't that cool? I learn something new here all the time. So happy to have you with us. Happy knitting! -Lynnj


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

That's EXACTLY what MY first scarf looked like, except a different color LOL! It wasn't the most perfect thing ever made, but it kept my neck warm on winter mornings while I was walking my dog. I don't know what became of it, but even though I've made much prettier things since then, I'm sure it would still serve to keep the chill off. Congratulations!


----------



## brenjuly (Mar 12, 2017)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Yes, it's looking lots better - at least on the side shown.
> 
> What no one has mentioned is a small detail about 'slipping' the first stitch.
> If you slip it as though to knit, I think you then need to purl the last stitch.
> ...


I've reread this many times about making the last stitch a purl but I can't figure out why to do that. Am I the only one? Can anyone help me understand?


----------



## vrazz (Jan 16, 2017)

Awesome work! Remember to have fun with your knitting.


----------



## tstramel (Jan 3, 2017)

You can tie small pieces of contrasting yarn into circles that you can slide easily on the needles for markers. I do this when traveling and have forgotten my markers. To slip the first stitch just insert R needle into first stitch as if to purl and slide the stitch over to R needle without working it. Don't wrap the yarn to make a new stitch. You did really well for a first time. Your tension is fairly even. If you decide you like knitting buy a set of circular interchangeable needles they are way easier to knit on then straights. You can knit straight like scarves or in the round with them. Knit Picks has great sets for a reasonable price. This is a great site for learning lots of good tips and getting questions answered. You Tube has knitting videos for every stitch and technique. Welcome to knitting!


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

brenjuly said:


> I've reread this many times about making the last stitch a purl but I can't figure out why to do that. Am I the only one? Can anyone help me understand?


Perhaps she means to purl if if you are on a purl row and knit if you are on a knit row. In garter stitch, however, every row is the same, i.e. knit, so the last stitch would always be a knit stitch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

brenjuly said:


> I've reread this many times about making the last stitch a purl but I can't figure out why to do that. Am I the only one? Can anyone help me understand?


The goal is a neat 'chain' edge/selvedge. There is more than one way to achieve that goal.
Slip first stitch purlwise (passing yarn _between_ needle tips to knit next stitch; knit last stitch.
Slip first stitch knitwise, purl last stitch.

There are others, but those are the two I usually alternate between.


----------



## Dottie Kon (Mar 29, 2012)

I love the idea of casting on with the two ends from the same skein. Thank you for that. Too many times I have done the long tail cast-on only to find out that it wasn't a long enough tail. It's kind of like Russian Roulette to see if you can get all the stitches cast on and still have an end left to weave in. As far as the beginning edge looking perfect, if you are going to add fringe, it really doesn't matter about the beginning or bound off edges. Otherwise, great job and very pretty yarn. As someone else said, it will keep your neck warm no matter how it turns out. For a first project you are doing a fantastic job. All my needles were the long ones when I started knitting. For scarves I have gotten the shorter needles. Sometimes you can find them at thrift stores for a good price. I have also used double pointed needles with a stitch stopper on one end so they act like really short needles for scarves since there are so few stitches. And, like someone else said, I count...every stitch, every row. I really hate when hubby talks to me as I'm knitting or crocheting. Heaven forbid that I don't count a row!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

More info on edges: 
https://jolenetreace.wordpress.com/2007/03/15/beginnings-endings-and-inbetweenwhat-the-heck-is-selvadge/
https://sites.google.com/site/oftroysgoldenapples/home/tutorials/cast-ons/selvage-stitches
http://rosehavenyarn.com/rosehaven-on-the-edge/


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice info. JJ. Ty


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

A great beginning, remember practice is the key.


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you, Deemail. I know now that I am really dimwitted, because I had to find a you-tube video to demonstrate this. I did not understand that both strands of yarn were to be used together in the cast-on. Now I get it! :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

glofish said:


> Thank you, Deemail. I know now that I am really dimwitted, because I had to find a you-tube video to demonstrate this. I did not understand that both strands of yarn were to be used together in the cast-on. Now I get it! :sm01:


Not 'getting it' from text does not make you "really dimwitted". I can't remember how many times I read about the crochet hook cast on, but it wasn't until I first time - pre-YouTube - I saw it on a video that the light dawned.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

From this angle it looks right.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

MousePotatoKnits said:


> Deemail: I read your comments on technique and want to thank you. They were great. I have never cast on like your explained in #2 and I love it. Isn't KP and KPers great!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

glofish said:


> Deemail, I must be dimwitted today, because I don't quite get how you do this in casting on with the longtail method. Is there a youtube video that demonstrates it? Sorry to be so dumb.


haven't been in my computer today, so sorry this is late in the day. Take 2 balls/skeins of yarn OR 1 tail from outside and one from center if you don't have 2 balls. put temporary slip knot 3 or 4 inches from the end...use BOTH ends in your hand at the same time...1 knot. Now use this knot as if it was the place you folded the old-style longtail, make your triangle and you're all set to begin. Make as many sts as you need...do not count the slip knot. When you have the right number, clip the extra yarn (outside of pull skein, or whichever of the 2 skeins you want to hold for later). Leave about 4 inches to weave in on the one you cut. The other will not be cut, it will be the working yarn. Knit back to the slip knot, take it off needle and pull out...this gives you a very small beginning area and doesn't leave that lump that a slip knot can.

Optional fun.....take 2 different colors and slip knot together...you will get a pretty little band of color at the top of your edge...it can be color coordinating, contrasting or a code for different kids' socks....I like the little color blip so I do this a lot. Good luck...I hope you enjoy this method, I love not having that way extra or 4 sts too short....


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

brenjuly said:


> I've reread this many times about making the last stitch a purl but I can't figure out why to do that. Am I the only one? Can anyone help me understand?


you get the same look however you do it, but you must be consistent...I slip the first, knit the last...but all these slip/knit or slip/purl techniques give you a pretty chain on the edge..great for when it shows, and easier to sew together when it doesn't. It has half as many sts as the rest of your columns, so it doesn't 'ruffle' easily. just try them all and pick the one you like to do..


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

glofish said:


> Perhaps she means to purl if if you are on a purl row and knit if you are on a knit row. In garter stitch, however, every row is the same, i.e. knit, so the last stitch would always be a knit stitch.


for this edge technique, we slip the first, knit the last, regardless of what the rest of the row is doing. read above msg about your choice.


----------



## Nobleway (Mar 31, 2011)

Because you already crochet, I will share a secret with you (okay you amazing knitters, cover your eyes!) sometimes when I complete a knit project I am distressed to find some of the edges are uneven. I crochet evenly around the edge and do a multiple of stitches on the corner so that it will lay flat and it hides the world of sins...er...uh...mistakes.  I usually crochet one or two rows of single crochet and then a double crochet or even a scallop depending on the yarn and my inclination at the moment. It's a nice finishing touch!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nobleway said:


> Because you already crochet, I will share a secret with you (okay you amazing knitters, cover your eyes!) sometimes when I complete a knit project I am distressed to find some of the edges are uneven. I crochet evenly around the edge and do a multiple of stitches on the corner so that it will lay flat and it hides the world of sins...er...uh...mistakes.  I usually crochet one or two rows of single crochet and then a double crochet or even a scallop depending on the yarn and my inclination at the moment. It's a nice finishing touch!


Do you mean to say that not all knitters do that?? It's the rare project I knit that doesn't end with some crochet, though ... I've never added a knitted bit to a crocheted project.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

A couple rows down it looks like you slipped a stitch with out knitting it, but on the whole you are doing an excellent job :sm24: 

Slipping the first stitch on every row will give you a neat edge.

You are doing fantastic


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans (Mar 11, 2016)

Very nice looking, and that yarn is pretty also.


----------



## cowgirlup (Dec 7, 2014)

No problem. Cut a piece of contrasting thread and use it for a marker. I know people who even use those jump rings for jewelry making. Anything round that will fit on your needle will work until you find what you want. The yarn would be easy and perfect.


----------



## ssimmi (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a beginner. But does the second photo shows a dropped stitch?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

Jrowe0311 said:


> Here is an up close shot of it. I know the sides are not great lol its my tension i can tell from crocheting.


Looks good. Knitting with even tension comes with practice. It does look like you have missed knitting a couple of stitches: one is on the left on the maybe 2nd or 3rd row and the other is on the next to last row knitted - see the yarn going across the stitches? The last one will be easy to fix when you come to the column it is on just tink back, pick it up & knit it with a crochet hook.


----------

